

Android vs iOS Apps : Basic Development Differences - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/05/30/android-ios-apps-development-differences/

======
demallien
Ugh. Don't bother reading, here's an example of the quality of the article:
"Android offers an easier application development experience. Writing apps for
iOS is far more painful and laborious than writing for Android. Supporting
HTML, JavaScript, and SQL makes things easier. Since it's easier to start
writing Android apps and the entry barrier is lower, there are a lot more
"amateur" apps on the Android Market"

OK, sure, and now of course, the author is going to get in there and offer up
some evidence to back the assertions in the above sentence, isn't he? Errr,
no, infact there is nothing to back up the assertions - you just have to take
him at his word... Waste of time.

~~~
terrywilcox
I wish I had read your comment before reading the article.

